
Jack Dorsey Wants to Help You Create Your Own Twitter - jonbaer
https://www.wired.com/story/jack-dorsey-help-you-create-own-twitter/
======
ydb
I'm not so sure... it's really hard to trust @jack after all he's done at
Twitter. The guy is a perfect liberal centrist who doesn't understand the
value of open markets and competition is a well-oiled economic machine.

I'd rather he (and Twitter) prioritizes making Twitter less crap instead of
doing all the PR mumbo jumbo with _supposedly_ open standards and the like.

